# 2005 Orca, 2011 Super Record



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the help on this site. I finally got it all put together and for a reasonable sum (<$5.6k) I was able to put together a sub 15 pound ride (14.8). I love the 27t bail out gear (I have a light bike, not light body) and the handlebars. Super Record shifting is not as smooth as my 10 speed Chorus, but as with the Chorus it should break in. The seat is a little ridiculous, but I wanted to break 15 pounds and it really feels fine to me. Mounting that 11 speed ergo levers was a monumental pain. 

Specs:
2005 Orbea Orca Frame 54 cm
Mavic Kysrium SL 2009
Conti GP4000, 700 x23 c, Michelin tubes
Enve post, Edge handlebar and stem
Selle Carbonio saddle
Time Carbon RSX pedals
Campy Super Record Groupo


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Nice build! Just curious, did you get the frame at a closeout or something?


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

*re: closeout*

I did get the frame on a closeout. It had been sitting in a local shop for a few years. I was going to get a custom frame, but for less than $1k, I was able to get this frame and fork.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

mldebono said:


> I did get the frame on a closeout. It had been sitting in a local shop for a few years. I was going to get a custom frame, but for less than $1k, I was able to get this frame and fork.


Wow, that one hell of a deal man! Very nice paintjob too


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

*more expensive than I thought*

Actually - I made a mistake when adding up the cost. I didn't include the pedals, post or handlebars, so the actual cost was $5.6k.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

That is a killer deal on the frame.
I have an 05 that was one of the early ones in the US.
Love the thing....it has a gazillion miles on it and is looking pretty rough.
I got a 08 and sold it....didn't like it as much.
If I found a new 05 57 orange....I'd snap it up....
Guess I'm gonna have to get a 12.
Enjoy that ride!


----------

